# Blue Rhino Razor portable griddle



## 3montes (Sep 6, 2017)

I've been deciding on which griddle I want. The Camp Chef was high on the list as is a Big Johns. The Camp Chef isn't really portable which is important to me and the Big Johns is uber expensive but I know it's commercial grade quality and built to be portable and take the abuse. I know because I have one of their portable steam tables and it's a top shelf quality piece of equipment.  The Black Stone is not really portable either and from all I've read people seem to prefer the Camp Chef over it.

So I ran across this Blue Rhino Razor griddle. Looks like it's everything I want and prices out the same as the Camp Chef but is designed to be portable. I really like some of the features of the Blue Rhino. The way the sides shelves fold over the griddle when not in use is a nice feature. My only concern is how it will hold up after being transported numerous times. I seen from some you tube vids it just don't seem to be too heavy duty where it needs to be like the base legs and support bracing. Lots of tin being used where it should be steel. The wheels don't look like they would roll over uneven lawns or rough terrain very easily. Something tells me to cry once and go with the Big Johns.

Here is a quick look at the Blue Rhino


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

It looks less portable than my camp chef. And not as cool as my Discada! 

Haven't used my camp Chef since I bought the Discada. I will for annual wooden boat camp I host in a week. Since we can't burn anything except gas and propane I'll need it to feed the crew.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It looks less portable than my camp chef. And not as cool as my Discada!
> 
> Haven't used my camp Chef since I bought the Discada. I will for annual wooden boat camp I host in a week. Since we can't burn anything except gas and propane I'll need it to feed the crew.


How can it be less portable than the Camp Chef griddle? The Camp Chef doesn't break down at all.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

Mine is a three burner unit, with four legs that come off. Griddle sits on top and is separate. All said and done when broke down its 40" long, and about 4"-6" high.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mine is a three burner unit, with four legs that come off. Griddle sits on top and is separate. All said and done when broke down its 40" long, and about 4"-6" high.


Ah, I thought you had a Camp Chef Griddle like Al and others here have. The 3 burner uses the round burners rather than tubes right? How does that work for the griddle do you get hot spots on the griddle?


----------

